# RGB Beleuchtung auf Kühlkörper schaltet nicht sofort ab



## martin_1988at (22. Februar 2022)

Hallo, 

es kommt öfters vor, dass die RGB Beleuchtung, welche auf dem Kühlkörper der Aio angebracht ist, noch einige Minuten leuchtet, obwohl der PC abgeschaltet wurde. Die Lüfter und die Grafikkarte sind jedoch dunkel. Woran liegt das? LG


----------



## Crujach (22. Februar 2022)

ich denke das ist die Restspannung in einem Kondensator, der über die LEDs entladen wird.


----------



## drstoecker (22. Februar 2022)

Kannste im Bios komplett ausschalten


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Februar 2022)

Es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten:
1.) Es ist absichtlich so und die nötige Energie wird der kleinen Standby-Stützspannung entnommen
2.) Es ist unabsichtlich und die LEDs verbrauchen vorhandene Restladungen aus Kondensatoren

Dass die Beleuchtung nach einer Weile ausgeht spricht für zweiteres, wenns aber MINUTEN dauert ist eher Absicht zu vermuten denn die kleinen Kondensatoren haben viel zu wenig Energieinhalt um RGB-LEDs über Minuten am Leuchten zu halten, das sind normalerweise nur wenige Sekunden. Wenn da wirklich ne Minute und mehr leuchtet wäre der einzige Kondensator der das kann der große Primärkondensator des Netzteiles.


----------



## martin_1988at (22. Februar 2022)

Es ist unterschiedlich. Manchmal schalten sich alle LEDs ab. In der Regel leuchtet der Kühlkörper noch ca 2 Minuten  nach. Hab aber auch schon erlebt, dass das Licht erst nach 4 bis 5 Minuten erloschen ist. Wie kann die Option im Bios deaktiviert werden?


----------



## martin_1988at (2. März 2022)

Ich habe ein neues Problem. Gestern habe ich mit Prime95 einen  maximum  power/heat/CPU Stresstest durchgeführt. Die Temperatur der CPU ist bis 95 Grad angestiegen. 

Plötzlich hat die RGB Beleuchtung auf dem Kühlblock etwas zu flackern begonnen. Ich habe den Test sofort abgebrochen. Seitdem funktioniert die Beleuchtung nicht mehr so richtig. 

Ich habe ein Muster eingestellt, welches die Farben alle paar Sekunden ändert. Wenn der PC gestartet wird funktioniert alles ganz normal. Nach einer kurzen Zeit leuchtet eine Farbe blitzschnell kurz auf. Es kann auch passieren, dass eine Farbe längere Zeit hängen bleibt. Sogar wenn ich die LED über die Software abschalte, leuchtet die hängengeblieben Farbe weiter. Kann durch die Wärme tatsächlich etwas kaputt gegangen sein? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass plötzlich ein Softwarefehler auftritt. Kennt das Phänomen jemand?


----------



## Shinna (2. März 2022)

martin_1988at schrieb:


> Kann durch die Wärme tatsächlich etwas kaputt gegangen sein?


IdR nein. Um welche AIO handelt es sich überhaupt? Hersteller und Modelname?


----------



## martin_1988at (2. März 2022)

Shinna schrieb:


> IdR nein. Um welche AIO handelt es sich überhaupt? Hersteller und Modelname?


MSI  MAG CoreLiquid 280R


----------



## Shinna (2. März 2022)

Wäre nun nicht meine erste Wahl gewesen. Gerade von MSI fallen in letzter Zeit öfter die Pumpen der AIO aus.


----------



## martin_1988at (2. März 2022)

Ich habe mir diese Aio genommen, da die Pumpe im Radiator verbaut ist. Dieser ist an der Front des Gehäuses verbaut. Daher ist der Kühlkörper die höchste Stelle im System. Dort wollte ich die Pumpe nicht haben.


----------



## IICARUS (3. März 2022)

Wie kommst du darauf, dass die Pumpe im Radiator sitzt?


----------



## goanaut67 (3. März 2022)

Vermutlich deswegen:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

